# Callix the Akita WIP



## She-King (Nov 29, 2012)

This is my first pre-made head that I'm doing. SnowBunny, my tauntaun, has been put on hold, longer than I like, due to no funds to afford fur so I can make my first fullsuit. So, to get the ball rolling so I can see something I make actually FINISHED, I'm making this head with what supplies I can finish something with and putting him up for sale.

There are some things off about him, I know. I think, in order to make his face proportionate with his head, I might buff up his muzzle. If that doesn't do it, I think I'll shave down his cheeks a bit.

I was having trouble capturing the akita profile and this was my official 3rd freak out for my fourth head I've made this year. Each head, except for the original first one, has had an end-of-the-world freakout about it's profile, shape or something. Really, for no reason besides general frustration. I didn't have a deadline or anything, lol. Not like this head has. So this freakout wasn't actually as bad as the past two strangely enough. I just needed to buff up his head more.

Anywho, I'd appreciate feedback. This is NOT the final shape of the head. I have a lot of fine tuning to do to ensure he's ready to get eyes and then fur.

Sooo scared about furring him. I have the crappiest fur that's less than an inch long and it's all I have to use. I hope I can make him look appealing enough to be bought. I'm so scared though. I have to get my fullsuit finished before a con. Considering, with how I have no funds, I will be hand-sewing the dang thing and everything about it.

[video=youtube;ubR0BOOyIK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubR0BOOyIK4&amp;list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## She-King (Dec 1, 2012)

First successful follow-me-eyes and moving jaw. This mask has been the easiest out of the four because I actually just followed along with tutorials and I didn't rush him to get done, considering I want him to last and I want to sell him.

[video=youtube;v_sEKNk07pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_sEKNk07pc[/video]


----------



## Validuz (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. For a first time. It looks awesome. Hope the furring works out!


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think the head is too big. It's all about preference. 
I don't think you should trim it down anymore. You don't want to lose the Akita shape in the effort to make it smaller. I think it was already a bit compromised when you cut down the cheeks. I think shape should prevail over size. *nods*


----------



## She-King (Dec 3, 2012)

Kiszka said:


> I don't think the head is too big. It's all about preference.
> I don't think you should trim it down anymore. You don't want to lose the Akita shape in the effort to make it smaller. I think it was already a bit compromised when you cut down the cheeks. I think shape should prevail over size. *nods*



Awww, that's good to hear, however, I just got done shedding him a bit more! XDDD I work pretty frequently, though. I'll post a vid here in a second and see if he might be able to get by ,still.


----------



## She-King (Dec 3, 2012)

Since this video, I got to looking at more Akita references and brought his ears forward and down a bit to make him more of an Akita in the face and that has helped significantly. On my end, I think I'm ready for furring. If he doesn't look too much like one now, when I get to his neck, it will really sell the Akita essence because they have tree trunk-necks that are about as round as their head so it's like one big unit.


[video=youtube;-D5c8zqR18I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D5c8zqR18I[/video]


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2012)

Remember that fur adds a lot of bulk to the head. That foamwork is massive compared to the person's body. So unless this is being worn by a petite person and being built for a yeti you're going to have some goofy looking proportions.


----------



## She-King (Dec 4, 2012)

Deo said:


> Remember that fur adds a lot of bulk to the head. That foamwork is massive compared to the person's body. So unless this is being worn by a petite person and being built for a yeti you're going to have some goofy looking proportions.




Yeah, I figured. Unfortunately, this is exactly why I wish I could have finished up my previous heads so I KNEW how to judge. Sadly, this mask that I want to sell will be my guinea pig as well. You do NOT want to see my ductape work on his markings. So many black lines that I'm not satisfied with that you  could blind an eagle. That's why I'm so scared right now. This is NOT the mask to screw up or misjudge on. I'm selling him for goodness sakes! Err! But low and behold, I'm having difficulty and I"m really nervous.

I'll make up for his massive head with his neck. In addition to that, I'm making handpaws that will have some bulk to the fingers. What would be a good bulk to round off and make fingers bigger, without making the mask hotter?  I was going to use foam, but, with this mask, I"m going to use polyfiber fill to give him a curved and thick neck. I've been debating on doing this and I think I'm just going to do it and say to the buyer, if they want him bad enough, they need need  need to buy a fan to stick in his muzzle because he might be hotter than most partials.  I would love to stick a fan in him for them, but I don't have the money. The whole point of this mask is so I can get enough money to make my first fullsuit.

I know walking around with hand paws on I got really hot if I'm wearing long sleeves, so I don't know if adding foam to the fingers is such a good idea, but I need to bulk up his paws to match his massive head. Akitas are thick animals so it would fit. 

It will be a lot more work, because I've never done it before (Groans in aggravation) But, I'll make wrist-length hand paws and arm to chest extensions. That way, he can be adjusted to a favorable preference. I'm also going to construct a thick tail to go with his great head, neck and paws. I don't even know if this is all going to work out. I wish I had more practice before I made this premade. I don't really know what I'm doing for a majority of it.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 6, 2012)

She-King said:


> Yeah, I figured. Unfortunately, this is exactly why I wish I could have finished up my previous heads so I KNEW how to judge. Sadly, this mask that I want to sell will be my guinea pig as well. You do NOT want to see my ductape work on his markings. So many black lines that I'm not satisfied with that you  could blind an eagle. That's why I'm so scared right now. This is NOT the mask to screw up or misjudge on. I'm selling him for goodness sakes! Err! But low and behold, I'm having difficulty and I"m really nervous.
> 
> I'll make up for his massive head with his neck. In addition to that, I'm making handpaws that will have some bulk to the fingers. What would be a good bulk to round off and make fingers bigger, without making the mask hotter?  I was going to use foam, but, with this mask, I"m going to use polyfiber fill to give him a curved and thick neck. I've been debating on doing this and I think I'm just going to do it and say to the buyer, if they want him bad enough, they need need  need to buy a fan to stick in his muzzle because he might be hotter than most partials.  I would love to stick a fan in him for them, but I don't have the money. The whole point of this mask is so I can get enough money to make my first fullsuit.
> 
> ...




although the head shape looks really good right now. I agree with Deo. Instead of trying to size up everything why not just trim down the foam? I know that akita's are somewhat chunky but you are also making a humanized version of this animal. Therefore you should set the proportion to be more human like rather than trying to keep the giant head.

As for the arm sleeves. It would probably be best if you have the hand paws that went a little past the wrist. Then make sleeves seperately that go all the way up to your shoulders. That way you have less parts to deal with.


----------



## She-King (Dec 19, 2012)

Dokid said:


> although the head shape looks really good right now. I agree with Deo. Instead of trying to size up everything why not just trim down the foam? I know that akita's are somewhat chunky but you are also making a humanized version of this animal. Therefore you should set the proportion to be more human like rather than trying to keep the giant head.
> 
> As for the arm sleeves. It would probably be best if you have the hand paws that went a little past the wrist. Then make sleeves seperately that go all the way up to your shoulders. That way you have less parts to deal with.




Unfortunately, I took advice from someone else, but I should have followed my instincts of knowing how something looks in physical space and trimmed him because the fur adds like 10 pounds of face, lol! Nonetheless, I've learned my lesson. He's BIG, but I'm going to try to do some things to make him match up with his big head, like making BIG fingers on his handpaws as well as making a CHUNKY tail to match him. Hopefully, the person wearing him might be taller than me if they buy him and he'll look better on a taller figure. Here's a video of what he looks like. His overall face is finished and now the back of the head needs to be addressed.


His price is going to skyrocket with what I want to do. I just hope its not too complicated because the concept is freaking new and I've not seen anyone attempt this before. I want a curved neck which means extra foam, to make him look more graceful with his big size, but not too much of a curve. His big enough as it is, but in the foam, I will make a pocket that will hold a cooling pack. A large one. With the extra foam, he's going to be a hottie on the inside, so to accommodate for what I want in his finished look, I'm going to make sure the fursuiter stays cool with this extra-added pretty-look stuff. I just don't know how thick the foam should be against the neck. 1/4 inch then the pocket, lined with some type of waterproof material? 1/2 inch? I don't know, this is such an outlandish thought, but I really want to try it. THe pocket will have a velcro-sealed mouth. HOw big should the pocket be width and length wise?


The curved neck will also, maybe, make his head look smaller because his neck looks longer. It's not too much longer, but its a trick to the eyes, yet pleasing.

[video=youtube;2K2LlIVGKlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&amp;feature=player  _detailpage&amp;v=2K2LlIVGKlc[/video]


----------



## She-King (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;_V83onQgbd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_V83onQgbd0[/video]


----------



## She-King (Dec 23, 2012)

Head is complete! I feel great about the head, now! Whew! Finally, the hard part is over. Now, onto the handpaws and tail....once I get some more money. Completely broke right now. Hate  this so much.
[video=youtube;O2xZR1IC7Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=O2xZR1IC7Yg[/video]


----------



## Schnuchi (May 9, 2013)

I love your akita. ^^


----------

